
Show HN: A Lightweight Android Client for ElasticSearch - sidi
https://github.com/appbaseio/appbase-droid/
======
sidi
Sharing more context about why we built it here:
[https://medium.appbase.io/appbase-droid-a-lightweight-
androi...](https://medium.appbase.io/appbase-droid-a-lightweight-android-
client-for-elasticsearch-2d784d38e53a)

